# Euro 2012



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Is Al Jazerra the only channel showing the games, need some english commentary whilst watching this, audio settings have none.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

It's English commentary on Al Jazeera in our house...

Are you via Satellite or Du?

On our Du box you can select secondary audio.

Failing that - vtv4u.eu


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh thats weird, I am with Etisilat.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Just found it on Al jazerra with English commentary not in HD though (etisilat 565), 

Thanks


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm having a nightmare trying to find the channel with English commentary.

I'm have a satellite dish and spent half of yesterday piddling about with frequencies to no avail.

Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

JSC Sports Events is a new channel you need to tune in which is English commentary and studio analysis. 

Frequency 12476 MHz
Polarization Vertical
Symbol Rate 27500
FEC 3/4


The HD1 channel also now has English commentary after complaints and is your best bet.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Apparently yesterday's England training session had to be cut short due to monkey chanting. John Terry's been told if he does it again they'll send him home!!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

zin said:


> JSC Sports Events is a new channel you need to tune in which is English commentary and studio analysis.
> 
> Frequency 12476 MHz
> Polarization Vertical
> ...


Thanks

Still cannot get the new channel. I suspect my AD Sports receiver requires 'tweaking' but at least HD1 is now broadcasting in English.


----------

